# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE

## Alex F. Fernández Franco

Se vende 3,9 Has. para cultivos de pan llevar y frutales, Ideal para Casa campo, agroindustria u otro rubro
2 vias de accesos al campo, cercania a las redes electricas.
se encuentra ubicada a 800 metros de la nueva y antigua Panamericana, cerca a la 
Playa LOS PEPINOS. Agua Todo el año, documentación saneada. Inscrito en los RR.PP
Trato Directo.
Información llamar al Nextel: 121*2876 - 980337646 - 017916331
28-setiembre-2011Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete Terreno agricola en cañete VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE

----------


## ivpeirano

A cuanto esta ofreciendo los terrenos que estas vendiendo y como podriamos hacer para verlo 
gracias 
Ingrid Villavicencio

----------


## Alex F. Fernández Franco

Srta. Ingrid:
Nos podemos comunicar a los numeros que estan en el aviso o en todo 
caso me da su correo para poder comunicarnos mejor. 
Alex Fernández F.

----------


## halconmoto

Sr. Alex Fernandez mucho le agradeceré si me puede esperar mañana a las 9.am en el telefono fijo que ud pone, tengo interés en su terreno gracias   HALCONMOTO

----------


## halconmoto

> Sr. Alex Fernandez mucho le agradeceré si me puede esperar mañana a las 9.am en el telefono fijo que ud pone, tengo interés en su terreno gracias HALCONMOTO

 Sr. Fernandez me he tratado de comunicar en diferentes horarios al telefono 7916331 y no me contesta seguiré haciendole pues me interesa saber mas datos de las hectareas, tambien puede fijarme una fecha y hora por este mágnifico medio y llegar a concretar algo, muchas gracias por su atención HALCONMOTO

----------


## Alex F. Fernández Franco

Disculpas ante todo, le estare esperando su llamada mañana a partir de las 8am, o en todo caso deje un numero para poder comunicarme 
con usted o un correo. Igual manera esperare su llamada mañana, si pudiera llamar hoy dia a partir de las 2pm  estaremos  atento a su llamada
o en todo caso pueda escribirme al correo afff31@hotmail.com.
Saludos.

----------

